
PyTwitter – delete all your tweets even if more than 3,200 - pavlibeis
https://github.com/apas/pytwitter
======
nik-graf
Why would you want to delete your tweets? :)

~~~
dimit
A fresh start? Or maybe an ephemeral recyclable account used for students
projects that gets reset every semester.

